# ξίδια και οξείδια



## nickel (Oct 1, 2008)

Εν αρχή ην το *οξύς*, ένα επίθετο της περίφημης παρέας των επιθέτων σε –υς που θέλει μόνη της ένα σκασμό σημειώσεις για να βρεις λογαριασμό. Αλλά άλλη ώρα αυτά. Απλώς διασκεδάζω όταν διαβάζω να γράφουν, αναφερόμενοι στον εκδοτικό οίκο, «του Οξύ», ενώ δεν θα έγραφαν «του Κάκτος»· αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο να γράψεις «του Οξέος».

Από το _οξύς_ προήλθε το *όξος*. Για τους αρχαίους το όξος ήταν «οίνος ελαφρύς, κατώτερης ποιότητας, με υπόξινη γεύση, ξινόκρασο». Ξίδι δηλαδή, αλλά το *ξίδι* βγήκε από το υποκοριστικό του _όξους_, το *οξίδιον*. Και από το επίθετο *όξινος* (όπως λέει ο Ησύχιος: όμφακες· πάντα τα αυστηρά και οξέα, ήγουν όξινα) ο *ξινός*. Επηρεασμένοι από το «υ» του _οξύς_, πολλοί γράφουν εδώ και χρόνια *_ξύδι_ και *_ξυνός_. Και ενώ το δεύτερο το έχουν κόψει (υπερτερούν τα «ξινός» στο διαδίκτυο), το *_ξύδι_ εξακολουθεί να έχει πολλούς οπαδούς (τριπλάσιους τουλάχιστον από εκείνους που γράφουν πια _ξίδι_).

Στα νεότερα χρόνια αρχίσαμε να παίρνουμε από τους αγγλογάλλους διάφορους όρους της χημείας με βάση το _oxide_. Το oxide είναι λέξη που έφτιαξε ο Λαβουαζιέ από το _oxi_ του _oxigène_ και το _ide_ του _acide_. Πέρασε διάφορες ταλαιπωρίες η λέξη (που σήμερα οι Γάλλοι τη γράφουν _oxyde_). Οι Άγγλοι την έγραψαν και oxid (κατά το acid) και oxyde ή oxyd (για να θυμίζει το _oxy_ του _oxygen_). Αλλά ταλαιπωρίες περνάει και στα ελληνικά. Εμείς πήραμε μια σφαλερή ελληνιστική γραφή, *οξείδιο* (από το _οξύ_, όχι από το _όξος_), και αποκεί φτιάξαμε τα διάφορα παράγωγα και σύνθετα που παραμένουν μέχρι σήμερα η «επίσημη» ορθογραφία:
_οξειδώνομαι, οξείδωση, μονοξείδιο, διοξείδιο, τριοξείδιο, υδροξείδιο, υπεροξείδιο, ανοξείδωτος_ κ.λπ.

Το ΛΝΕΓ, που επιθυμεί να διορθωθεί η ορθογραφία των λέξεων και να γράφουμε _οξίδιο, οξιδώνομαι, οξίδωση, μονοξίδιο, διοξίδιο, τριοξίδιο, υδροξίδιο, υπεροξίδιο, ανοξίδωτος_ κ.ο.κ. περιέχει σχετικό σημείωμα στο _ξίδι_, που πρέπει να το έγραψε κάποιος πολύ θυμωμένος, ο οποίος λέει: δεν έχουμε _οξύ, οξέ-ος, οξε-ίδιον_, όπως δεν έχουμε (πια) _ταξείδιο_ αλλά _ταξίδι_ και _φίδι_ και _γονίδιο_ και _αρχίδι_. Εντάξει, το είπα με δικά μου λόγια, οπότε ιδού το εικονίδιο για να μην τους αδικώ.







Κάποιοι υιοθέτησαν τη διόρθωση και θα περίμενα να είναι περισσότεροι. Ωστόσο, στο διαδίκτυο δεν βρίσκω ούτε 1000 _διοξίδιο_, σε σύγκριση με τα πάνω από 100.000 _διοξείδιο_.

Τι ξέχασα; Τα *οξυ-*. _Οξυδερκής, οξύνους_ – εύκολα και γνωστά αυτά.
Δύο προβλήματα: Το ένα ορθογραφικό. Το _οξυζενέ_. Σαν ξενόφερτη λέξη που είναι, θα περίμενε κανείς να την έχουμε απλογραφήσει επισήμως σε _οξιζενέ_. Το ΛΝΕΓ το περιλαμβάνει. Ο διορθωτής μου αυτό θεωρεί σωστό και υπογραμμίζει σαν λάθος το _οξυζενέ_. Ωστόσο, το ΛΚΝ έχει μόνο _οξυζενέ_, και τα _οξιζενέ_ του διαδικτύου μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα τριών χεριών. Να λοιπόν μια λέξη που επισήμως αρνείται να απλογραφηθεί.

Και ένα μικρό πρόβλημα ετυμολόγησης και ορολογίας:
Η _οξυμετρία_ είναι ο προσδιορισμός των οξέων σε ένα διάλυμα. Προέρχεται από το _acidimetry / acidimétrie_ και όχι από το _oxymétrie_ που λέει το ΛΚΝ. Διότι υπάρχει η _oxymétrie colorimétrique / pulse oximetry_, που τη λέμε στα ελληνικά _παλμική (ή σφυγμική) οξυμετρία_, η οποία όμως παρακολουθεί [αντιγράφω ορισμό] την οξυγόνωση του αρτηριακού αίματος, υπολογίζοντας το ποσοστό της αιμοσφαιρίνης (Hb) που είναι κορεσμένη με οξυγόνο. Αυτή θα ήταν καλύτερο να λέγεται _*οξυγονομετρία*_ (και τα _οξύμετρα_, *οξυγονόμετρα*).

....................................................
Έχουμε λοιπόν και λέμε (ανακεφαλαίωση):
ΟΧΙ ξύδι και ξυνός, αλλά
*ξίδι, λαδόξιδο, μηλόξιδο, ξιδάτος, ξιδιάζω*.
*όξινος, υπόξινος, ξινός, ξινίζω, ξινίλα, οξίνιση, ξινόγαλο* και *ξινόμηλο*.
*οξειδώνομαι, οξείδωση, μονοξείδιο, διοξείδιο, τριοξείδιο, υδροξείδιο, υπεροξείδιο, ανοξείδωτος* (που κάποτε μπορεί να γίνουν: οξίδιο, οξιδώνομαι, οξίδωση, μονοξίδιο, διοξίδιο, τριοξίδιο, υδροξίδιο, υπεροξίδιο, ανοξίδωτος – για να συμφωνούν με το γονίδιο και το αρχίδι).
Και *οξυζενέ*. Που κάποτε μπορεί να γίνει οξιζενέ.

....................................................
Απορία: Πώς λέμε «Ξίδι!»; (Δηλαδή: Να πιει ξίδι να του περάσει.)
*;*


----------



## sarant (Oct 1, 2008)

Αν δεις παλιότερα κείμενα, το φείδι και το ταξείδι δίνουν και παίρνουν. Στη λογοτεχνία, μάλιστα, υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα φείδια παρ' ό,τι οξείδια. Κι όμως, τα φείδια και τα ταξείδια έχουν υποχωρήσει και ελάχιστα σώζονται σε απόμακρες σπηλιές, ενώ τα οξείδια ζουν και βασιλεύουν, ίσως επειδή έχουν θεσμική κατοχύρωση από το μάθημα το γυμνασιακό της χημείας. 

Σημείωση: ο "εσφαλμένος" ελληνιστικός τύπος "οξείδιον" είναι συχνότερος στο TLG από τον σωστό "οξίδιον", έχει 8 ανευρέσεις (απο τις οποίες μία στο λεξικό Σούδας) έναντι 2 του άλλου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Κανένας δεν μου έχει λύσει την απορία για το «Ξίδι!» (πώς το λέμε στα αγγλικά, με τη σημασία «να πιει ξίδι να ξεθυμάνει»).

Αλλά (α) μάθετε να ψωνίζετε ξίδι με τη σωστή ταμπέλα και (β) διαβάστε το λίαν διασκεδαστικό και κατατοπιστικό κείμενο του Σαραντάκου για το _ξίδι_ και τις ορθογραφίες στο ιστολόγιό του.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2011)

Πάντως, σε πρόσφατη διαφωνία που είχα όπου το λεξικό δεν ήταν αρκετό, αλλά ανατρέξαμε στο ξίδι απ' το ντουλάπι, βρήκαμε ένα μπαλσάμικο που έγραφε στον τίτλο _*Ξύδι_ και στο σώμα του κειμένου, όπου υπήρχε περιγραφή του προϊόντος, έγραφε _ξίδι_. Μην αφήσουμε κανέναν παραπονεμένο


----------



## Marinos (Mar 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Κανένας δεν μου έχει λύσει την απορία για το «Ξίδι!» (πώς το λέμε στα αγγλικά, με τη σημασία «να πιει ξίδι να ξεθυμάνει»).


Μα, όταν η ερώτηση έχει αυτή τη μορφή:


> Απορία: Πώς λέμε «Ξίδι!»; (Δηλαδή: Να πιει ξίδι να του περάσει.)


τι να καταλάβουμε (οι φτωχοί) για να απαντήσουμε;
(η δική μου απάντηση: _δεν ξέρω_)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Απορία: Πώς λέμε «Ξίδι!»; (Δηλαδή: Να πιει ξίδι να του περάσει.)


Σε β' πρόσωπο θα μπορούσαμε μήπως να πούμε GOI;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2011)

*Get over it!* Καλό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Και μάλλον χρειάζεται να το θυμίσουμε: _οξέως_ υπάρχει μόνο σαν επίρρημα της καθαρεύουσας, που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ και σε ποια πρόταση θα το χρησιμοποιούσα. Το επίθετο, είτε αρσενικό είτε ουδέτερο, δίνει γενική πτώση _*του οξέος*_. (Την πατάτα με το -_ω_- την είχα κάνει κι εγώ με ένα παρεμφερές επίθετο, αλλά σίγουρα την έχω απωθήσει...) Άρα:

του ουρικού οξέος
του γαλακτικού οξέος 
του κιτρικού οξέος
του φολικού οξέος
κ.ο.κ.

Δεν πιστεύω σ' αυτές τις δεκάδες χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές με _οξέως_ να είναι πολλά τα επιρρήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2012)

Άσε, κι εγώ την έχω πατήσει με αυτό το λάθος (όχι συγκεκριμένα με το _οξύ_) μια φορά. 
Τέλος πάντων, ας σου φτιάξω τη μέρα μ' ένα νέο, πρωτόφαντο επίρρημα: καλούντως — κατά το _αρκούντως_, βεβαίως βεβαίως!


----------



## Irini (May 7, 2014)

Και μιας και μιλάμε για ξίδια (και μια ευγενική ψυχή με έστειλε προς τα 'δω) να πω πως, αν μεταφράζουμε αμερικάνικη συνταγή και μιλάει για ξίδι χωρίς προσδιοριστικά (balsamic, red, cider etc), εννοεί το λευκό ξίδι αντίθετα με μας που, άνευ προσδιοριστικού, εννοούμε το κόκκινο (ή τέλος πάντων ό,τι είναι το ξίδι ΤΟΠ).

Έδιτ: Μόλις επισκέφτηκα την ιστοσελίδα τους, και το συνηθισμένο ΤΟΠ είναι λέει ανάμικτο (λευκό και κόκκινο).


----------



## azimuthios (May 7, 2014)

Face it! 

Υπάρχει και αυτό που θα μπορούσε να ταιριάζει: face up
To confront an unpleasant situation with resolution and assurance: had to face up or get out; finally faced up to the problem.


----------

